# Missed TV Episode - Where To Watch Online?



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife missed episode 12 of Celebrity Apprentice and asked me if I could find her an online stream. I found several American sites with episode 12 but always got a message saying something like "not available for viewing in this region". I tried an IP hide site to access the video but that failed too. 

Then I tried Canadian TV websites like Global, but they don't have episode 12 for viewing, yet. Is there an alternative for quicker viewing or will she just have to wait until a Canadian site puts it up?

Thanks.


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

(The following information is for educational purposes only and should not be considered an endorsement of illegal file sharing.)

I think you need to learn about bittorrents.

Download a *.torrent file for the show (search sites like mininova.org or thepiratebay.com). Then download a bittorrent client like Azureus which will download the episode for you when you give it the torrent file.

Torrent downloads can take a long time -- hours, overnight, or days -- depending on how popular the file is (more popular means faster download). Something like a recent Apprentice episode should download in an hour or two.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

boxlight said:


> (The following information is for educational purposes only and should not be considered an endorsement of illegal file sharing.)
> 
> I think you need to learn about bittorrents.
> 
> ...


And in the 'legal' sense, some networks will allow the option to view an episode on their website.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

skinnyboy said:


> Then I tried Canadian TV websites like Global, but they don't have episode 12 for viewing, yet. Is there an alternative for quicker viewing or will she just have to wait until a Canadian site puts it up?


By the time you've successfully torrented a copy, the next one is likely to be on already!

I'd contact Global and inquire when the online stream of it will be on. I imagine it will be very soon.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

If the show you are looking for is on a Canadian network, by all means you should be able to catch it online on their site if they offer that service, and that's what I'd recommend... however if it's on an American network (which is most of them) when you go to their site and try to view any episodes of whatever online you will be refused as the service is only offered to people within the US.

eztv.it 
Fast torrent site... lots of traffic.
What really makes me angry about the "only available in the US moratorium" on online availability of shows is that American networks cancel so many good shows citing that they have low viewer ship even when they've included their little Nielson boxes and all that's available on the net... (Jericho for example)... 
They have no sense whatsoever of all the viewers they have cut out of the equation. 

Advertising $$$... that's what matters. 

...end of rant...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

chas_m said:


> By the time you've successfully torrented a copy, the next one is likely to be on already!
> 
> I'd contact Global and inquire when the online stream of it will be on. I imagine it will be very soon.


I think you under-estimate the popularity of torrents.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Vexel said:


> I think you under-estimate the popularity of torrents.


Indeed, I'm not going to name any specific sites, but usually some of the popular shows ({lets say Hereos for example}), the episodes now days will be up and ready to download within hours of the show finishing and will often be available in HDTV, and with the immense popularity of a show, the download speed on broadband could be finished within a couple of hours if not less.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Cough The Apprentice S07E12 PDTV XviD-DGAS [eztv] Torrent - TorrentReactor Cough.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Just watch out downloading torrents.

I got into a wee bit of trouble with Rogers wile downloading. Had to go cold turkey.


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

Just FYI, looks like NBC is re-airing it tonight at 8pm. Good luck!


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

MaxPower said:


> Just watch out downloading torrents.
> 
> I got into a wee bit of trouble with Rogers wile downloading. Had to go cold turkey.


Rather simple if you use a torrent client that not only encrypts headers, but also randomizes parts of the stream to keep ISPs out. There was a big deal with comcast earlier last year where they were acused of detecting torrent traffic, cutting into the traffic, and sending the "hang up" to the other end of a peer acting like the client downloading. This of course is illegal as it violates FCC regulations within the US (as it is also illegal for them to actually inspect each packet being downloaded for their content). 

Canada on the other hand, I'm not sure how it is up there, but I'm told that internet/digitization technology isn't as restricted to the internet provider up there.

despite the Bit Torrent technology being used most popularly for 'illegal' file transfers, there are quite a few legal legitimate reasons for it, that is beneficial for both the downloader and the host.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope. Did that.

They had the file name and my IP. Enough for me to go cold turkey.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

MaxPower said:


> Nope. Did that.
> 
> They had the file name and my IP. Enough for me to go cold turkey.


Ahh, yea, the first part would have been illegal here in the US, they could at the very least try to say you're using too much bandwidth (but thats kinda hard to enforce when they talk about "unlimited" every month) 

Its one of those little annoyances they do in my opinion, like blocking port 25 so you can't send mail out thru anyone but the ISP (though most services offer a different port now) 

I would probably get on their tail if it was a company-sponsored torrent feed and they shut you off cuz of it. (For example some companies offer torrents of their product to take the load off their own servers, many games do this now if they're downloadible, often with the message that it helps save their bandwidth cost, or that you might be able to get it faster due to the way its structured). Its one example of a legitimate reason to use the protocol. Course seeing as you may have (key words) illegally downloaded a tv show... well not much I can sa, just that it would rarely happen here in that manner (the RIAA and MPPA have been pushing congress for years to allow ISP to monitor and report on those kinds of traffic and to allow those findings to them).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

In a nut shell, I had my torrent client set to a different port (VPN) and to encrypt my data. I got an email from my ISP that was a forwarded message from a "watch dog" company the production companies hire with my IP, and the exact name of the Torrent I was D/L. My ISP stated in the email that I was D/L a copyrighted file that goes against their terms and conditions and they have the right to prosecute if they desire.

My guess is that it was a baited file from the Production companies to catch downloaders.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MaxPower said:


> In a nut shell, I had my torrent client set to a different port (VPN) and to encrypt my data. I got an email from my ISP that was a forwarded message from a "watch dog" company the production companies hire with my IP, and the exact name of the Torrent I was D/L. My ISP stated in the email that I was D/L a copyrighted file that goes against their terms and conditions and they have the right to prosecute if they desire.
> 
> My guess is that it was a baited file from the Production companies to catch downloaders.


Ya but they still have to prove that you don't already own a copy of whatever you're D/Ling. Depending on your processing power, sometimes it's faster to D/L a movie already in the format you need than it is to convert it yourself. 

My guess is that because they warned you they aren't prepared to come after you, just scare tactics to show the industry they are "doing something". When was the last time the police warned a grow-op before it got stormed?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I doubt that they will come after me legally, but they can terminate my service and I have no doubt that they are now monitoring my internet access.

Best keep my nose clean and save the hassel


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Sure, I guess, but I would threaten to leave, isn't this a privacy issue? They might as well be monitoring you emails too.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Going back to the original question in this thread.

Is it illegal to watch the episode using a US proxy IP address?
What's the rationale of blocking Canadian access anyway after the episode has aired here - I can understand the block before the episode airs.
And would it be illegal to download an episode that the network makes available to everyone (in the US)/

I bet you everyone has opinions on that, what what is the law in Canada?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

krs said:


> Going back to the original question in this thread.
> 
> Is it illegal to watch the episode using a US proxy IP address?
> What's the rationale of blocking Canadian access anyway after the episode has aired here - I can understand the block before the episode airs.
> ...


The Supreme Court of Canada has determined that personal downloading is not illegal.

Your ISP may behave as if that were not the case, depending on how much precious the music and television industries exert, and recalling the overlap between their interests and ISPs'.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The whole problem with this issue is that everyone has opinions. 

The only opinion that counts, however, is the Canadian Supreme Court. HowEver is right about that.

OTOH, if you are downloading to such an extent that you are literally choking bandwidth for others, the cable company has a right (imho) to throttle you back a notch. Not inspect your packets, not threaten you with litigation. And if you ARE doing something that is ACTUALLY illegal, they have a right (an obligation, actually) to terminate your service.

What I wish the ISPs would do is clarify their terms and stop using words like "unlimited" if they don't really mean it. But then, I wish for lots of things that have zero chance of happening.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Update:

DL'ed the show (thank-you *cough* for the link).

My wife was happy.

I was happy.

Everybody was happy.



BTW, regarding bandwith and DL'ing, a co-worker told me last week that her dad got a call from Shaw saying that he was downloading and uploading beyond the limit of 100 GB a month (hunh?). I guess I should keep a running total to avoid complications for myself


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MaxPower said:


> I doubt that they will come after me legally, but they can terminate my service and I have no doubt that they are now monitoring my internet access.
> 
> Best keep my nose clean and save the hassel


Looks like no more Milf.com for you.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

At the risk of sounding paranoid, all heavy downloaders should assume their transmissions -- up and down -- are being monitored.

That NSA crap in the states doesn't stop at the border. No siree.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

skinnyboy said:


> Update:
> 
> DL'ed the show (thank-you *cough* for the link).
> 
> ...


What link? 

I don't think this is any different than lending a friend a recording from a VCR or DVDR. The internet has just expanded your neighborhood of friends.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Ya but they still have to prove that you don't already own a copy of whatever you're D/Ling.?


I think you will find that it is you who has to prove that you do own a copy...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

rgray said:


> I think you will find that it is you who has to prove that you do own a copy...


Yup. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Yup. Guilty until proven innocent.


Yeah, innocent 'til proved guilty is all very nice theory, but out in the real world.....


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess this is a bit of a silly question, but at what point (in terms of bandwidth used) do ISP's generally monitor/throttle/threaten a customer?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

This whole issue of the legality of downloading in Canada is an interesting topic.

Going back to the days of recording TV shows or movies shown on TV using a VCR.......I thought that was perfectly legal in Canada as long as it was for your own private use and you didn't make any money off it.
Downloading a TV show from the net would fall into the same general category - would it not?


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

titans88 said:


> I guess this is a bit of a silly question, but at what point (in terms of bandwidth used) do ISP's generally monitor/throttle/threaten a customer?


I'm on Shaw and the cap on my plan is 60 GB/ month. I went over that one month and I lost my connection. I phoned tech support and the guy I spoke to explained that that's what they do to get people to phone in to tell them not to go over the limit. Guy was very pleasant and got my connection back right away.

I'm now running something called SurplusMeter to monitor upload/download.

SkoobySoft - Skooby Utilities


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

krs said:


> This whole issue of the legality of downloading in Canada is an interesting topic.
> 
> Going back to the days of recording TV shows or movies shown on TV using a VCR.......I thought that was perfectly legal in Canada as long as it was for your own private use and you didn't make any money off it.
> Downloading a TV show from the net would fall into the same general category - would it not?


In a world of Tivo's, PVRs, DVDRs and the ever declining VCR, I think this issue would have been addressed back before Beta disappeared. Otherwise, what else would we be doing with these things?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Because I mentioned comcast earlier*

I know it's not rogers, but it does involve an ISP interfering with file sharing. 

Comcast agrees not to interfere with file-sharing - CNN.com



> Comcast Corp., an Internet service provider under investigation for hampering online file-sharing by its subscribers, announced Thursday an about-face in its stance and said it will treat all types of Internet traffic equally.
> ...


Course I'm assuming in Canada, Roger's wouldn't get 'investigated' for looking at network traffic, but rather might be praised for it?


----------

